

How to charge money for things that don't exist yet - SteliE
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140423214327-7006635-how-to-charge-money-for-things-that-don-t-exist-yet

======
calcsam
Surprised this didn't get more upvotes. It's great.

